# Pair O Dice Saddles by Mitch Harrison



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Anyone have any opinions on these saddles? Especially the older ones?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't see any pics, did you post some?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

No I don't have any to post


----------

